# I need help what kind of rooster is this and what will my eggs hatch out like therm o



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

View attachment 17548
View attachment 17549


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You don't really expect anybody to be able to tell anything by the second pic, do you? Remember, I said a good side shot of him but having some light to be able to see something more than a dark something.

Your chicks are liable to hatch out looking like just about anything. If he's a mix, if the colors have been mixed, then those genetics will come in to play in what the chicks look like.


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

View attachment 17550
View attachment 17551


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Much, much better. Now someone that knows other hard feathered breeds better than I do can make some educated guesses.

Let's see how quick they are to shoot me down with my guess, red star?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If it was a hen, you'd be right Robin. Male red sex links have white all over them, remember they're autosexing so the males look different. At least the first generation does.

He is a mutt. He has pink legs, like an Orpington, and the body colour of a red sex link. My best guess is that he is a mix of those.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He does look a lot like the Red Star I had. I never paid any attention to her legs to even be able to tell you what color they were. Since pink isn't right, hers must have been yellow.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like a hen to me... Possibly a red star What makes you think its a roo?


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

It's a rooster not a hen I no that much I just got him


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like a 3-4 month old cockerel to me. I see what appear to be saddle feathers, though it's blurry to zoom in and give a 100% on that.


----------

